# Looking for work iin UAE in landscape sector



## sparky15 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently looking for work in the UAE & Asia in the landscape design sector i have two interviews lined up and going over to Dubai in April, I am just wondering if anyone knows best recruitment agency's to go to, to help me find a job in UAE.


Thanks

David


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

no idea, do a search on here and then hit the Gulf News.


----------

